# Blue winged mantid



## Mantis Keeper (Sep 27, 2005)

I'm wanting to know if anyone knows of a mantid with blue wings. Someone on another site I go to is wondering what species this is so if any of you could help me out (maybe list all species with blue wings or something) that would be nice. Oh, and I believe the answer is no, but I'm going to ask anyway, can the chinese mantis reproduce asexually? I don't think it can but I'm helping someone else. Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## chun (Sep 27, 2005)

Sibylla pretiosa? There are a few specie i can think of with blue wings...It's fairly hard to pin down the specie you are talking about with just the wing colour.


----------



## Rick (Sep 28, 2005)

To answer your second questions, no they can't.


----------



## Christian (Sep 28, 2005)

Hi.

The only species I know with blue forewings is _Metallyticus fallax_ - not in stock.

A little blueish may be the wings of _Sibylla pretiosa_ (in stock),_ Sibylla dives_ (not in stock), _Rhombodera basalis_ (frequently in stock) and some others. Blue is a rare color in mantids.

Regards,

Christian


----------



## chun (Sep 28, 2005)

depends which shade of blue it is, would turquoise considered to be blue?


----------



## PseudoDave (Sep 28, 2005)

This species had a blue 'tint' to the males wings, you cant see it well in this picture as it was with my old digital camera, but in the correct lighting, they were very bluish, as for an actual blue colour, it would be nice...


----------

